# Alfie aged 12 did not father baby.



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone surprised?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1184293/Alfies-NOT-daddy-DNA-tests-prove-boy-12-did-father-baby.html

he looked so young i could not believe he had hit puberty - so i'm not surprised at all at the DNA results 

i do hope all concerned can move on and the young mum can concentrate on her little girl........

ritz


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Surely the more concerning issue that the press seem to be overlooking, is that this girl not only fell pregnant at 14/15, but she had had at least 2 sexual partners by then?


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

The girl seems to have been round the block!!!eh


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Blu said:


> Surely the more concerning issue that the press seem to be overlooking, is that this girl not only fell pregnant at 14/15, but she had had at least 2 sexual partners by then?


And presumably Alfie must have had sex with the girl concerned in order to think that he could have been the baby's father


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

They say Alfie is so sad that the baby is not his,
I wonder if he thinks tim is running out for him at his age and he cannot have any more kids, or is he sad he would now be out of the media forefront!!
And no longer the British yongest Dad!!


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

I think it very sad for all concerned especially innocent baby.


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Not really a surprise is it? Obviously a huge disappointment to Alfie's family who wont be gaining any more money from the press.  

Jane


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Poor baby!!


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Mish3434 said:


> Poor baby!!


Which one  

But seriously this is why the papers shouldnt publish until they fact check!

Also this concerns me:


> The teenager wept at the realisation he made 15-year-old Chantelle Stedman pregnant during a drunken one-night stand


Drunken?? how is a 15 year old drinking and having sex where is mom and dad?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

All of them!! blimey what a start to the poor babies life and as for the parents they are just babies too!!!

Papers fact check!!! now that would be a first   Thats why I don't buy them


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've read somewhere (not sure how true it is, you know what papers are like), but he allegedly said that if the tests show that he isn't the father, then they are going to try for another one so that he can be a dad   It just goes to show you how the times are changing for the worst


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Watching Jeremy Kyle in the mornings really opens your eyes to the amount of children born in the UK with several possible fathers   It's shocking and sad, but seems to be the norm these days


----------

